# [RECRUITING] Romance Of The Three Kingdoms



## possum (Nov 28, 2004)

It is a time of chaos in Han-Era China.  The Han Empire is crumbling, and it is a time for heroes in this troubled land.  Who is up to the challenge to save the Han Emperor?

Game Rules

-Dungeons and Dragons 3rd. Edition
-Humans only, and keep magic to a minimum.  Spell-casting classes are not available at the start, you have to learn any magical skill in game.
-Start at 2nd level with 6d6, drop lowest three.

Game Expectations

-Game will start in either 184 A.D. with the Yellow Turban Rebellion, or in 190 with the tyrant Dong Zhuo taking over the Han Emperor.
-Where we start is up to the results of the poll.
-Be expected for your character to die and be replaced by the eldest son (if it lasts that long.)
-Mixture of roleplaying, massive battles made possible by the Farland program, and your actions on the battlefield taken into account.
-You start off as a lowly soldier, with the opportunity to make your name legendary.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 28, 2004)

Hell yes I'm signing up for this!
How about we play at the end of the Yellow Turban rebellion (where we first meet as followers of one of the Five Tiger Generals) and then fast track to anti-Dong Zhuo coalition


----------



## Konyaha (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd happily play, if you would allow an almost complete beginner to join the game. I'll refer to the PHB for help, but would most likely require assistance in most rounds :/.

However, you'd be doing me a great favour if you let me participated :-D

It's up to you, anyway. My msn address is wyonasbigbrownbeaver@hotmail.com


----------



## possum (Nov 28, 2004)

Right now it's 1-1 (one vote on the Dong Zhuo doesn't count since there is no null vote so I can see the results.)

Yes, Konyaha, you can play.  I would be glad to help.

As for being with the Tiger Generals, it's all up to you.  You could join Liu Bei, Sun clan, or Cao Cao, it's all up to the group.  The only thing I want to prohibit, is players serving different lords at the same time.


----------



## Berandor (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, how often do you want people to post?
What is the farlane program?
Do players have to know about all the backgrounds, clans, etc?

Good Luck!


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow.  This is what I've been waiting for.  Now I can play a General Kwan knock off!!   Since a couple of my other games have fizzled, I think I'll have time to play here.

Lemme ask, my knowledge of the Romance of Three Kingdoms/Bandits of the Marsh/Journey West era is kinda broad.  How specific do we need to be?  A little spoon feeding may help, even for those slightly indoctrinated.

Also, I guessing that any Oriental Adventures material is not neccissary, right? Awesome!

TZ


----------



## possum (Nov 28, 2004)

Not really broad, most of the knowledge will actually be presented.

For those searching for knowledge, kongming.net, 3kingdoms.net, and threekingdoms.com has a lot of great information.

OA stuff is allowed, but isn't it mainly japanese based.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 28, 2004)

I vote for Yellow Turban.  I'm definitely up for this.  All that's really useful out of Oriental Adventures for a Chinese campaign would be the Shaman and Wu Jen classes, a few weapons, and a few monsters.  So no, it's not really needed.


----------



## possum (Nov 28, 2004)

As for knowledge on the clans, a little bit of basic knowledge on the Cao's. Xiahou's and the Han of the time is enough.  I don't expect people to post once a day, but that would be nice.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 28, 2004)

I assume the characters can be of any family though?


----------



## possum (Nov 28, 2004)

I would prefer it being with no major family, but I can't stop the family name being Zhang, Li, or Lu as they were pretty common.


----------



## Konyaha (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll miss this one out. I have no idea how to create a 2nd level character , except from the abilities you explained above. Thanks for offering though


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm in if you'll take me


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyways, this is what I had in mind.

Name: Shen Rong-tian.

Male Human Fighter 2
Alignment: Neutral

Human Abilities
1 feat at 1st level, +4 skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point at each level


Str: 18 (+3)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 11 (+0)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 9  (-1)

Hit Points: 16
XP: 1,000/3,000
AC: 15 (10 base +2 Dex +3 armor)
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30ft

Saves
Fort: +5 [+3 base +2 Con]
Ref : +2 [+0 base +2 Dex]
Will: +1 [+0 base +1 Wis]

BAB: +2
Grapple: +6 (BaB + 2 STR +4)
Melee Atk : -0/-0 (Dual wielding MW Nunchuku - 1d6+6 20/X2)
Ranged Atk: +4 (1d6/20x3/6' shortbow)

Skills (15 skill points)
Climb: 9 (5 Ranks, +4 STR)
Ride: 7 (5 Ranks, +2 DEX)
Swim: 9 (5 ranks +4 STR)

Armor Check Penalty: 0

Feats


Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Nunchuku
Weapon Focus: Nunchuku
Weapon Specialisation: Nunchuku
Two-Weapon Fighting


Languages
Whichever are applicable for campaign.

Equipment and Possessions:

MW Studded Leather.
MW Nunchuku x 2
Travelling items (bed roll, rations etc)
Light Riding Horse.

Background:

Being worked on.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2004)

This looks cool. Good luck to the DM and the players.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 29, 2004)

PLEEEASE let me in this one.  This is my favorite era of history, and I played a campaign set in this era a few years back, and had SO much fun with it.  I would love to play if you have room.  If not, I would really appreciate being on an alternate list or something.  Let me know!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 29, 2004)

This is a rough stat and character write-up (assuming I am in) that I would be more than happy to change or completely scrap if I need to.  It has been a while since I used 3.0 ed stats (I tend to think in 3.5) but I think these work out.

Pang Zhu is a mild-mannered fellow who has made a good name for himself and his family acting as a merchant, buying goods produced in his home village and reselling them at markets, then buying fine goods from market and returning to sell them to his home village.  He is a leading member of his community and is often called upon to settle disputes amongst his neighbors.  He has a loving wife, and two strapping young boys who are well liked, if a little bit of a handful.  

Pang Zhu, always so nice, harbours a deep secret...deep in his heart he carries a desperate pent-up anger that haunts his dreams and takes every bit of his self-control to keep in check.  In negotiations, far from home, he sometimes taps into this anger, scaring those he does business with, often to his advantage, but he never lets it show in his home village...appearences would be destroyed, and his neighbors may cease to trust him.  He is unsure where this intense burning passion inside comes from, but he has lived with it, and fought it, all of his life.

When the call went up from local lords for men to put down the Yellow Turbans, Zhu saw his chance to unleash his anger at a known enemy, and make a name for himself in battle as well as commerce.  He has always kept himself in good health, and devoted a large sum of his accmulated wealth to buying supplies to support his own soldier-hood.  

Pang Zhu is a tall and attractive man with medium length hair and a wide smile.  He carries himself meekly, but when his temper is lost, few can say he is the same man.  His presence becomes imposing, and he often grows very violent.  The charisma that once made his so likeable and easily trusted instantly makes him frightening and willful.

Stat rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=40105
Hit Point Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=40631

Pang Zhu*: Male human Bbn2; 1000 XP; Medium humanoid; HD 2d12+6 (2d12+10); hp 21 (25); Init +4; Spd 40 ft; AC 17, touch 14, flat-footed 13 (AC 15, touch 12, flat-footed 11); Base Atk +2; Grp +4 (+6); Atk or Full Atk +4 melee (1d8+3/x3, longspear) or +5 melee (2d4+4/18-20, masterwork falchion) or +6 melee (1d8+6/x3, longspear) or +7 melee (2d4+6/18-20, masterwork falchion); SA Rage 1/day (8 rounds); SQ Uncanny Dodge (dex bonus to AC), fast movement; AL NG; SV Fort +6 (+8), Ref +4, Will +1 (+3); Str 15 (19), Dex 18, Con 17(21), Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 18.

Skills and Feats: Appraise +3, Intimidate +9, Intuit Direction +2, Profession (Merchant) +3, Ride +9, Wilderness Lore +6, Literacy (2 skill points); Combat Reflexes, Quick Draw.

*Rage Stats

Languages: Um...what's availible? Mandarin and Mongolian?

Possessions: MW studded leather armor, longspear, MW falchion, light warhorse, military saddle, backpack, bedroll, tent, waterskin, 2 days rations, courtiers clothing, jewelry (50 gp), traveler's outfit, belt pouch, 24 pp, 9 gp, 8 sp, 10 cp.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey if there is still room in here I'd like to join, though I have very little knowledge of this bit of history.

Edit: ooh didn't notice 3.0 not 3.5... if I can still play using 3.5 I'd like to join but I don't have 3.0


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 29, 2004)

*Chu-Pa Chieh *  or   *ZHU-BAJIE* Human Barbarian 2 

Str:17 (+3) Dex:12 (+1) Con:17 (+3) Int:12 (+1) Wis:17 (+3) Cha:12 (+1)

Hit Points: 23 AC: 16 (10 base +1 Dex +5 armor) Touch 11 Flatfoot 15
Init: +5 (+1 Dex + Improved Initiative) Speed: 40ft
Saves Fort: +6 [+3 Con]Ref : +1 [+1 Dex]Will: +3 [+3 Wis]

BAB: +2 Grapple: +5 (STR +3)
Guisarme +5 2d4+4 20/x3 

SKILLS
Handle Animal cha 6 = 1 + 5 + 0 
Listen¤ wis 8 = 3 + 5 + 0 
Intimidate¤ cha 5 = 1 + 4 + 0 
(cc)Spot¤ wis 5 = 3 + 2 + 0 
Ride¤ dex 7 = 1 + 4 + 2 
Survival¤ wis 7 = 3 + 4 + 0 
Swim¤ str 3 = 3 + 0 + 0 
Climb¤ str 3 = 3 + 0 + 0 
Jump¤ str 3 = 3 + 0 + 0 

POSSESSIONS 
Backpack (empty)   Breastplate   Fishing net, 25 sq. ft   Flint and steel   
Grappling hook Rope, hemp (50 ft.) Strike, unarmed   Warhorse, light  

Feats Barbarian abilities     
Improved Initiative Uncanny dodge     
Improved Unarmed Strike Rage 1/day     
Armor Proficiency (light) Fast movement     
Armor Proficiency (medium) Illiteracy     
Martial Weapon Proficiency       
Shield Proficiency       
Simple Weapon Proficiency       

Languages       
Common       

*Appearance, Traits + Disadvantages*
Chu-Pa Chieh is a large muscular barbarian from the north, Chu-Pa Chieh is an accomplished rider and powerful fighter who had the makings of a leader amongst his tribe. However he is also a lustful, sensual man with an apetite for alcohol, food and woman that breaks his focus and leads him into trouble. It was when he insulted (and groped) the daughter of a influential Lord that he had to flee the north and seek shelter further south (first as a bandit and now) as a soldier


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2004)

http://www.mandarintools.com/chinesename.html

Chinese Name Generator


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Nov 30, 2004)

Would it be alright to swap to a ranger? Are they allowed? I'm thinking that with the abundance of Barbarians we should have a support type character? If so can you let me know how favoured enemy and animal companion would work in this setting?

Thanks


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2004)

You'll have to give me a day or two on that one.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Nov 30, 2004)

No problem.


----------



## Sleeping Dragon (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd like to join in, I'm a big fan of the Three Kingdoms period (hence the username).  A question, can we use the marshal class (full write-up here)?  It's a 3.5 class, but I it could be used in 3.0 easily enough, and it fits the setting very well I think.


----------



## Airwhale (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey all,  I'd also like to join in... I'm a fan of the setting, though I have never read the books.  What does that bring us up too?


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 30, 2004)

Sleeping Dragon said:
			
		

> I'd like to join in, I'm a big fan of the Three Kingdoms period (hence the username).  A question, can we use the marshal class (full write-up here)?  It's a 3.5 class, but I it could be used in 3.0 easily enough, and it fits the setting very well I think.




Yes Marshal is a wonderful class (and one I'd probabaly multiclass too if its allowed) - I too was going to ask but I've had Chu Pa-Chieh sitting around for a while looking for a game 

Oh and ShaggySpellsword sorry for posting another Barbarian - reading you description I was expecting a Scholar-type, I didn't look at your stat block til latter oops


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, you two can join.  I'm going to have to disallow the marshal, seems way too broken for me.


----------



## Mithran (Nov 30, 2004)

Umm, what about me?, I don't think you have answered me have you?. (Yeah I asked if I could join several posts back.)


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2004)

Oops, sorry about that.  Welcome aboard.

Better get started on those characters!


----------



## Airwhale (Nov 30, 2004)

How do we handle hit points? Also, can we choose what scores get which roll, or do we roll in order (Str, dex,con,int,wis,chr)


----------



## Mithran (Nov 30, 2004)

I assume monk would be ok for this campaign?. I am trying to decide between monk and rogue, how much did these class's change from 3.0 to 3.5?, and can I just use the 3.5 versions since that is what I have readily available?.

The other thing is I rolled these stats: 18, 18, 16, 15, 15, 12 
Are those rolls alright?.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll have to bow out, as I can't come up with a background and such.  I will definitely be a lurker on the thread, though.


----------



## Beowolf (Dec 1, 2004)

hey
Id love to join but i've never tried playing in forums so i could use some help on how that works exactly and  what times (if applicable) we would play

also i would like to know if i could use 3.5 rules ?


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 1, 2004)

Okay, I'm writing background here... Are we on Cao Cao's side of the Yellow scarves rebellion, or are we with the Zhang brothers?  I'm toying with a "constent thorn in the side of the oppressive Dhong Zhuo government" type background. But that may not work so well if we are going to be defending his government.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, the farland program/rules/settiong is here:

http://www.farlandcampaign.homestead.com/


----------



## possum (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm thinking of putting you with the three brothers at first, but you will always have the oppurtunity to join another force.

Those rolls are fine, good and heroic.

I don't know much about 3.5, so it's out.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 1, 2004)

And Hp? Full Hp 1st level, then roll for 2nd? And do we chose where our ability scores go or are they assigned b when they were rolled?


----------



## possum (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, standard HP and ability rules apply.  Full for first, roll for others, and you get to assign your own stats.


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 1, 2004)

I think I might be up for this, you still accepting characters?


----------



## possum (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, last one in.

I need character sheets before the weekend.  Except for the person wanting the ranger, I still haven't figured that one out.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 2, 2004)

My character sheet is updated and complete.  I am looking foward to the game!


----------



## Mithran (Dec 2, 2004)

Name: Dai Jiao hui

Male Human Rogue 2
Alignment: Chaotic good

Human Abilities
1 feat at 1st level, +4 skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point at each level


Str:   15 (+2)
Dex:  18 (+4)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int:   18 (+4)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha:  15 (+2)

Hit Points: 10
XP: 1,000/3,000
AC: 17 (10 base +4 Dex +3 armor)
Init: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 30ft

Saves
Fort: +1 [+0 base +1 Con]
Ref : +7 [+3 base +4 Dex]
Will: +3 [+0 base +3 Wis]

BAB: +1
Grapple: +3 (BaB +1 STR +2)
Melee Atk : +6 (1d6+2 19-20/x2 wakizashi)
Ranged Atk: +5 (1d6+2/20x3 composite shortbow)

Skills                             (65 skill points)
Balance                        (3 ranks +4 Dex +2 synergy = 9) 
Bluff                             (5 ranks +2 Cha = 7) 
Climb                            (5 ranks +2 Str  = 7) 
Diplomacy                   (2 ranks +2 Cha +2 synergy = 6) 
Disable Device            (3 ranks +4 Int  = 7) 
Hide                              (3 ranks +4 Dex = 7) 
Intuit Direction           (5 ranks +3 Wis = 8) 
Jump                             (5 ranks +2 Str +2 synergy = 9) 
Listen                           (3 ranks +3 Wis = 6) 
Move Silently             (3 ranks +4 Dex = 7) 
Open Lock                   (3 ranks +4 Dex = 7) 
Read Lips                    (3 ranks +4 Int = 7) 
Search                          (3 ranks +4 Int = 7) 
Sense Motive             (3 ranks +3 Wis = 6) 
Spot                             (3 ranks +3 Wis = 6) 
Swim                            (3 ranks +2 Str = 5) 
Tumble                        (5 ranks +4 Dex +2 synergy = 11) 
Use Rope                    (5 ranks +4 Dex = 9) 

Armor Check Penalty: -1

Feats
Weapon finesse (wakizashi)
Expertise

Class features
sneak attack +1d6
Evasion

Languages
Campaign appropriate languages here.

Equipment and Possessions:
studded leather
wakizashi
mighty composite shortbow (+2 str bonus)
20 arrows
explorers outfit
Backpack
Waterskin
Thieves tools
Flint and steel
Hammer
10 pitons
Silk rope
2 torchs
Total weight: 54/light load

Light warhorse and the equipment on it:
Bit and bridle
Military saddle
Saddle bags
2 day's feed
7 torchs
5 days trail rations
2 Waterskins
Bedroll
10 pitons
4 bags of caltrops
Explorers outfit
93 gp
Total weight: 99/light load

Appearance: Jiao generally wears black cloth clothing with leather belt and well fitted leather gloves that allow him almost as much free movement as not wearing any gloves at all. Over his other clothing he wears studded leather and a wakizashi in a well-worn scabbard hanging from his belt. 

I don't really know much about this period so here is the best I can do without very much knowledge: 
Background: Dai Jiao hui was born to a minor merchant family. Jaio was very gifted in learning as a child, this gave his elders high hopes for him becoming a good buisness man and philosopher. But as it turned out he was also gifted in being very stealthy which is the talent he used most during his childhood. This caused him to get into all manner of trouble, and consequently cause his family problems.

With the call to arms Jiao finally saw a way for his talent to not only not cause problems, but to possibly bring honor to his family.

How is this?.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 2, 2004)

Interesting Tidbit I picked up whilst looking for background info on the Three Kingdoms

Nestorian Christians missionaries from Syria were present in the Kingdom of Wei and according to Jih-Li Chronicles from the Han Dynasty they came from Kingdoms of the Far West the most powerful of which was Ta-T'sin. That could make for an interesting 'foreigner' character...


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll try and get a character sheet up today.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow.  I think that I'm in over my head on this one.  I'll be bowing out, but please know that I'll be happily lurking.  Have fun!!

TZ


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok, here are two concepts I'm toying around with.  I haven't put down any specifics regarding saves or gear, and I wanted to hear from you about the Monk/Druid or Rogue/Druid concept before I put down feats for Jin Long.  I'm leaving the choice of which one I play to you, as you know what will work better in your campaign.  Either way, I think both of them will be entertaining to play.  The two questions I have for you are listed in the descriptions below.

--------------------------------
Tang Rong-ying
Fighter 2

3,1,4,2,5,4 = 13
1,5,3,2,4,6 = 15
1,3,6,4,4,1 = 14
6,2,3,2,5,6 = 17
6,2,1,3,6,6 = 18
3,1,5,1,3,6 = 14

Str - 18
Dex - 15
Con - 17
Int - 14
Wis - 13
Cha - 14

BAB: +2

AC: 19 = 10 + 5 (Breastplate) + 2 (Dex) + 2 (Large steel shield)

Weapons:
Heavy Lance   (+6 attack, +4 damage)
Spear         (+7 attack, +4 damage or +6 damage)
Long Sword    (+6 attack, +4 damage)

Feats:
Mounted Combat
Ride by Attack
Spirited Charge
Weapon Focus (Spear) or Trample

Skills (25):
Ride - 5 ranks

Gear:
Breastplate (200gp)
Large Steel Shield
Spear
Heavy Lance (How viable is a heavy lance in this setting?  Should I just stick with a longspear?)
Long Sword
Heavy Warhorse and Tack


Tang Rong-ying is the youngest of the three sons of a reasonably well-known horse breeder and merchant.  His eldest brother was a horseman of great skill, and Rong-ying idolized him.  When the rebellion broke out, his eldest brother was killed in the fighting.  Shortly after this, his other brother disappeared in the night.  Losing both brothers was a terrible blow to Rong-ying, and when the call for more soldiers came, Rong-ying quickly joined up.  Unbeknowst to him, his other brother has sided with the Yellow Scarves and is steadily making a name for himself as a master horseman.  The ruthless business skills Rong-ying's father taught him and his natural skill in the saddle have served him well as a heavy horseman on the battlefield.

Rong-ying is a big man with dark brown eyes.  His short beard surrounds a mouth that is fixed in a perpetual scowl.  When his unit charges, he rides his horse, a big beast named Thunder, with a near fanatical glee.  In the heat of battle he can be a bit reckless.

----------------------------------------
Jin Long
(Monk 2 or Rogue 2)/Druid 0  (I'd like to jump into druid (I don't have OA for the shaman or Wujen) as soon as possible, how late in the game were you thinking?  Also, would it be possible for me to later swap out the monk levels or rogue levels for druid levels?)

3,1,4,2,5,4 = 13
1,5,3,2,4,6 = 15
1,3,6,4,4,1 = 14
6,2,3,2,5,6 = 17
6,2,1,3,6,6 = 18
3,1,5,1,3,6 = 14

Str - 13
Dex - 14
Con - 14
Int - 15
Wis - 18
Cha - 17

BAB:

AC: 16 = 10 + 2 (Dex) + 4 (Wis)

Weapons:
Unarmed      (+1 attack, +1 damage)
Quarterstaff (+1 attack, +1 damage)

Skills (25):


Gear:
Quarterstaff


Jin Long is blessed by the fortunes.  At least that's what everybody at the gambling dens say.  Jin Long is a handsome and chaste monk.  At least that's what all the ladies say.  Jin Long is a generous man, rich in ... spirit.  At least that's what the merchants say.  Everyone has nothing but good things to say about Jin Long.  What does he have to say?  Jin Long would smile say that he is a simple and honest monk.  And everyone will tell you that you can believe him, he never lies.

Everyone does that for him.

Jin Long is an older man, possibly in his forties.  He is still quite handsome, and depending on whom you ask, virile.  He keeps his head clean-shaven, his beard neatly trimmed.  His most striking features are his eyes.  One of his eyes is brown, and the other is dark green.  People tend to take his appearance to mean that he is blessed.  Crops produce a better yield when he is in town, livestock are more healthy and have more offspring.  And sometimes, particularly attractive women in the town give birth to babies with one dark green eye.  However, when the townsfolk look for Jin Long to interpret the latter omen, he has already moved on to spread his blessings to another town.


----------



## possum (Dec 3, 2004)

I'd say I would wait on the druid levels for a while.

As for the Ranger's favored enemy, I'd say pick an officer.  You can change officers when you gain another favored enemy, but you must have dueled the person you are changing to.

There is also a very important factor to remember here.  That factor is disease.  Every year, I will be rolling a saving throw to see if you have contracted a disease.  If you have, you get a constitution save or you will die of disease (remember, even the great Ma Chao and Taishi Ci actually died of disease, so no one is immune.)

As for character death, if your character dies without having children, or the children not at the age of 15 yet, you will be allowed to have what I like to call "regent" characters.  They will be your characters until your child comes of age, or the regent character dies.


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't have Diety and Languages written down, because I don't know what's available.
Hit die roll:
[sblock][dice][/sblock]


```
[B]Name:[/B] Tang Rong-ying
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4            [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2            [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B]  24 (2d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 17 +3            [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B]  -     
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2            [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] - 
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1            [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2            [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -  

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Heavy Lance               +6      1d8+4        20x3
Trident                   +7      1d8+4        20x2
Trident (2 hands)         +7      1d8+6        20x2
Trident (Thrown)          +5      1d8+4        20x2
Longsword                 +6      1d8+4     19-20x2
Dagger                    +6      1d4+4     19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown)           +4      1d4+4     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] XXXX

[B]Abilities:[/B] Human bonus feat at first level,
1 bonus skill point at each level,
Favored class: Any

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Mounted Combat (Human Bonus Feat),
Ride By Attack (1st)
Spirited Charge (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Weapon Focus (Trident) (Fighter Bonus Feat)

[B]Thunder (Heavy Warhorse):[/B]
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (30hp)
Initiative: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 50 ft.
AC: 14 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural)
Attacks: 2 hooves +6 melee; bite +1 melee
Damage: Hoof 1d6+4; bite 1d4+2
Face/Reach: 5ft. by 10ft./5ft.
Special Qualities: Scent
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +7

These animals are similar to heavy horses but are trained and bred for strength and aggression. A heavy warhorse can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds at a Ride check (DC 10).
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a heavy warhorse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; a heavy load, 601-900 pounds. A heavy warhorse can drag 4,500 pounds.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 25       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise (Int) (cc)        1    +2    +0    +3
Bluff (Cha) (cc)           1    +2    +0    +3
Climb (Str)                0    +4    +0    +4
Craft (Int)                0    +2    +0    +2
Diplomacy (Cha) (cc)       1    +2    +0    +3
Gather Information (Cha)cc 0    +2    +0    +2
Handle Animal (Cha)        5    +2    +0    +7
Intimidate (Cha) (cc)      1    +2    +0    +3
Intuit Direction (cc)      0    +X    +0    +X
Jump (Str)                 1    +4    +0    +5
Listen (Wis) (cc)          0    +1    +0    +1
Profession (Wis) (cc)      2    +1    +0    +3
 (Horsebreeder)
Ride (Dex)                 5    +2    +2    +9
Search (Int) (cc)          0    +2    +0    +2
Sense Motive (Wis) (cc)    1    +1    +0    +2
Spot (Wis) (cc)            0    +1    +0    +1
Swim (Str)                 0    +4    +0    +4
Use Rope (Dex) (cc)        0    +2    +0    +2
Wilderness Lore (Wis) (cc) 0    +1    +0    +1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Breastplate             200gp   30lb
Large Steel Shield       20gp   15lb
Trident                  15gp    5lb
Longsword                15gp    4lb
Dagger                    2gp    1lb
Heavy Lance              10gp   10lb
Heavy Warhorse          400gp   ----
 Bit and Bridle           2gp    1lb
 Military Saddle         20gp   30lb
  Bedroll                 1sp    5lb
  50 ft. silk rope       10gp    5lb
 Saddlebags               4gp    8lb
  Winter blanket          5sp    3lb
  4 torches               4cp    4lb
  Waterskin               1gp    4lb
Belt pouch                1gp    3lb
 Flint and steel          1gp   ----
 Small steel mirror      10gp  0.5lb
 Whetstone                2cp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]  54.5lb (64.5 with lance, 59.5 with trident)

[B]Money:[/B] 189gp   4sp   4cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               100   200   300   300   1500

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 155lb (204.5lb with gear, 214.5lb with lance, 209.5lb with trident)
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black, Short
[B]Skin:[/B] Weathered
```
*Appearance:* Rong-ying is a big man with dark brown eyes. His short beard surrounds a mouth that is fixed in a perpetual scowl. When his unit charges, he rides his horse, a big black beast named Thunder, with a near fanatical glee. In the heat of battle he can be a bit reckless.  He usually carries his dagger and longsword on him when not riding.  When riding in combat, he usually uses his trident and shield, occaisionally using his heavy lance for tough opponents.

*Background:* Tang Rong-ying is the youngest of the three sons of a reasonably well-known horse breeder and merchant. His eldest brother was a horseman of great skill, and Rong-ying idolized him. When the rebellion broke out, his eldest brother was killed in the fighting. Shortly after that, his other brother disappeared into the night. Losing both brothers was a terrible blow to Rong-ying, and when the call for more soldiers came, Rong-ying quickly joined up. Unbeknowst to him, his other brother has sided with the Yellow Scarves and is steadily making a name for himself as a master horseman. The ruthless business skills Rong-ying's father taught him and his natural skill in the saddle have served him well as a heavy horseman on the battlefield.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 3, 2004)

Here is my shot at it... I see that we already have a rogue... is that okay? I tried to differentiate Gau Xuan hao as more of a diplomat/detective/freedom cell organizer rather then your standard rogue.

Gau Xuan hao 
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Rogue:2
Age: 19
Str - 17
 Dex - 16
 Con - 16
 Int - 18
 Wis - 15
 Cha - 18

 BAB: +1 melee
 HP: 17
 AC: 15 = 10 + 2 (Leather) + 3 (Dex) 

Or

AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (Chain shirt) + 3 (Dex)

Saves: Fort:+3
           Reflex: +6
           Will: +2
Weapons:

 Short Sword (+4/+2 attack, +3 damage)
 Short Sword (+4/+2 attack, +1 damage)(Off hand)
 Light Crossbow ( +4 attack, +0 damage)

Sneak attack +1D6
Evade

 Feats:
 Ambidexterity
 Two weapon fighting

 Skills (65) (8+4+1)*4+(13) :

 Bluff  9=(4+5) 
 Decipher Script 8=(4+4)
 Disguise 9=(4+5+2) (11 when trying to act in character in disguise) 
 Diplomacy 11=(4+5+2) 
 Disable device 4=(3+1)
 Escape artist 5=(3+2)
 Forgery 7=(4+3)
 Gather information 9=(4+5)
 Hide 7=(3+4)
 Innuendo 7=(2+3+2)
 Knowledge (local) 5=(4+1)
 Listen 6=(2+4)
 Move silently 7=(3+4)
 Open Lock 5=(3+2)
 Search 8=(4+4)
 Sense Motive 7=(2+5)
 Pick Pocket 6=(3+1+2)
 Spot 7=(2+5)
 Use Magic Device 9=(4+5) 

 Gear:
 Chain Shirt (100gp)
 Leather armor (25 gp)
 Light crossbow
 Dagger
 Short sword X2

The bid for Dong Zhuo’s control of the empire did not start in 189 AD, when he forced Emperor Shao to abdicate and installed his own puppet government.  The groundwork for his coup begin well before, with the discreet “removal” of several of Shao’s supporters.  Gau Xuan hao’s father and elder brother were among these.  While Gau Xuan hao was enjoying a rare tea with his family in the confines of their home, a dark man attempted to slay them all. The house bodyguards had been bought off, leaving his family defenseless.  His father, mother and brother, not sword fighters by any means, were quickly slain.  Gau Xuan hao was in training to become an imperial officer, and managed to wound the swordsman and force him to retreat.  While the swordsman was masked, he did have one identifying feature: his left hand had 6 fingers….

	Gau Xuan Hao dedicated the last 4 years of his life to finding this murder.  Knowing his life was in danger, as it is no small feat to arrange the disappearance of a nobleman’s house guard, he became part of the cities underground.  Within the past two years, he has found the shocking revelation that a six fingered man had been reported to be under the employ of one of the emperors most trusted generals, Dong Zhuo!  Since that time, Gau Xuan Hao has been able to embarrass and foil the scheming of the general on several occasions. He has arranged for the emperor to find evidence that one of Dong Zhou’s advisers had been sleeping with one of the emperor’s bed women.  He has saved the life of another noble family who is loyal to the emperor, and he has found the company of several malcontents who have a score to settle with the general.

Gau Xuan Hao is reasonably well known to the general’s men, and has taken to constantly disguising himself while in public to avoid annoyances.  He is of medium build, kind disposition, and has much energy. It is hardly apparent that most of his actions are motivated by revenge.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 3, 2004)

Mithran,

I think you short changed yourself 5 skill points? should be 13*5,right?


----------



## Mithran (Dec 4, 2004)

Ah, it appears that you are right. Stupid me forgetting the human bonus skill points. I'll edit.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 4, 2004)

Double post for the win!


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 4, 2004)

Mithran,

Do you feel comfortable with the amount of distinction between our rogues? Want me to take a level as a fighter or something along those lines?


----------



## Mithran (Dec 4, 2004)

No Airwhale I think the distinction is fine. I have built my rogue as a scout type yours is more social as you said already.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 4, 2004)

Groovy... I can't wait to start.

By the way, I found this which may help those of us with only v3.5 PHB

http://www.dragon.ee/30srd/


----------



## possum (Dec 4, 2004)

The "Use Magic Device" skill is fine.  Who doesn't have a character sheet ready?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Dec 4, 2004)

ill be putting up a provisional ranger write up later if that's ok. Just bear with me while i get my 3.0 stuff together.

So, for favoured enemy, something like "Favoured Enemy: Cao Cao" or something along those lines?

And for animal companion just the same?

Thanks.


----------



## possum (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, the animal companion should be OK as it is.  I don't want to be too restrictive here.

BTW, when the game starts, this thread will remain open so you guys can post your regent characters or your kids.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 5, 2004)

possum said:
			
		

> BTW, when the game starts, this thread will remain open so you guys can post your regent characters or your kids.




Oh so we get to create a second character? (obviously the product of one of Chu Pa-Chiehs illicit gropings hmmm monk? is cleric a possibility?)


----------



## possum (Dec 5, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Oh so we get to create a second character? (obviously the product of one of Chu Pa-Chiehs illicit gropings hmmm monk? is cleric a possibility?)




I wouldn't at the moment.  The child character will be around 3-4 levels off of your current character, unless your name happens to be Liu Chan.

BTW, can you guys, if your on Cao Cao's side at that time, please kill that little idiot.


----------



## possum (Dec 6, 2004)

So, does everyone who wants to play have their character sheet in?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Dec 6, 2004)

I've written up a ranger and i think it should be right. Apologies in advance for any mistakes made as i can't find my 3 phb at the moment. Just let me know if something is wrong:
Niu Long-tian
Male Human Ranger 2 (Archery) 
Alignment: Neutral

Human Abilities
1 feat at 1st level, +4 skill points at 1st level, +1 skill point at each level

Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 18 (+4)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 10 (+0)

HP: 15
XP: 1,000/3,000
AC: 16 (10 base +3 Dex +3 armor)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft

Saves
Fort: +7 [+3 base +4 Con]
Ref : +3 [+0 base +3 Dex]
Will: +2 [+0 base +2 Wis]

BAB: +2
Grapple: +4
Ranged Atk: +6 (1d8/20x3/100' MW Longbow Range)

Skills (30 skill points)
Climb: 4 (2+2ranks)
Craft(Bowmaking): 6 (1+5ranks)
Heal: 5 (2+3ranks)
Hide: 8 (3+5ranks)
Move Silently: 7 (3+5ranks)
Listen: 7 (2+5ranks)
Ride: 8 (3+5ranks)
Spot: 7 (2+5ranks)

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Track
Favoured Enemy: Cao Cao
Ambidexterity (Only whilst wearing light armour)
Two-Weapon Fighting (Only whilst wearing light armour)

Proficiencies:

Simple Weapons
Martial Weapons
Light Armour
Medium Armour
Shields

Equipment:

Studded Leather Armour (MW)
Longbow (MW)
60 Arrows
Travelling Items (Bedroll, rations, flint and tinder, etc)
20ft Rope
Longsword
Shortsword (Used together when close combat is needed)

Background:

Long-tian's history is not one which makes light reading. The ill-gotten son of a lord's folly after a battle Long-tian was raised by his mother and her sister's family entirely. Although he doe's not know who his father is he know's that he served under Cao Cao, and thus he has made it his sworn mission to avenge the harm caused to his mother and payback the man that he believes caused him to live the miserable life he has lead until today.

When the Yellow Turbans Rebelled Long-Tian saw his chance to do something with his life and joined up with the army. Having been bullied and harrassed his entire life Long-tian had found solitude in the forested areas near his home. There he practiced his favoured pursuit of archery, one often overlooked in the training of soldiers. His lengthy practice sessions have left him in peak physical condition and his skill with a bow has fed him and his mother in many a desperate winter. However he is often distant and seemingly rude with people, this is merely a result of his treatment at the hands of the other youths in his village. 


(Hope this is ok, if anyone spots anything wrong with the characyter write up please let me know and ill chage it asap.)


----------



## possum (Dec 7, 2004)

How can his father have served under Zhang Fei when Zhang Fei is still a butcher at the moment?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Dec 7, 2004)

Changed to Cao Cao. This could be interesting, especialy if we are fighting with his forces at the beginning.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 7, 2004)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> Changed to Cao Cao. This could be interesting, especialy if we are fighting with his forces at the beginning.




Check out the link to the 3.0 SRD I posted earlier... it has everything the PHB and DMG have.


----------



## possum (Dec 7, 2004)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> Changed to Cao Cao. This could be interesting, especialy if we are fighting with his forces at the beginning.



I have a feeling that it will get interesting, considering that sometime in the beginning he mops up your leftovers.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Dec 7, 2004)

Yup, used that, he should be all correct.



> I have a feeling that it will get interesting, considering that sometime in the beginning he mops up your leftovers.




Eh? I'm confused now.


----------



## possum (Dec 7, 2004)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> Yup, used that, he should be all correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? I'm confused now.




Don't worry, it will all come together after the third battle I think.  BTW, is everybody ready?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Dec 7, 2004)

ready when you are


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 7, 2004)

ready, willing and eager.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm ready.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 7, 2004)

Good to go here!

By the way, when we are talking to each other, which name should we use? Our family name, our individual name, or all of it?


----------



## possum (Dec 7, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Good to go here!
> 
> By the way, when we are talking to each other, which name should we use? Our family name, our individual name, or all of it?




At the beginning, I'd say use the whole name, later on once you get to know each other, just the given name.


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 7, 2004)

Good to go.  What thread will we be playing in?


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking up from a steaming bowl of rice Chu Pa-Chieh burps loudly and wipes the the dribble from his chin. He then wipes his hand in his short cropped brown hair to dry it off 

"Ready when you are boss" he grins...


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 7, 2004)

BTW since many of us seem to be coming 'from the North' are we likely to be fighting with Caocao to start with?


----------



## possum (Dec 7, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> BTW since many of us seem to be coming 'from the North' are we likely to be fighting with Caocao to start with?




No, I'm thinking of putting you in the volunteer forces (Liu Bei)


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 7, 2004)

Liu Bei's cool

Zhu Bajie swallows his last cup of wine and then leaps to his feet taking on the Iron Dragon stance "Lets Fight!"


----------



## possum (Dec 8, 2004)

Game Thread HERE!!


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 10, 2004)

I think all of the characters have a posted sheet in the game thread, you ready to get started possum?


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 11, 2004)

I need some help here... any suggestions on why I would be interested in joining the army?


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 11, 2004)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> I need some help here... any suggestions on why I would be interested in joining the army?






> He has saved the life of another noble family who is loyal to the emperor, and he has found the company of several malcontents who have a score to settle with the general.




I think this can provide a basis for your working to fight the Yellow Turbans especially if we are with Liu Bei (who started life as a simple weaver)
_The story goes that during the Yellow Turbans rebellion, Liu Bei was a Judicial Officer but was forced to retire after beating a corrupt official_.  

That could be a start for your characters (and his company of malcontents)desicion to fight with Liu Bei to restore order to the Empire...

PS in my description it notes that Ch Pa-Chieh also spent a few years as a 'bandit' and so perhaps he could be one of the malcontents with whom you kept company (ie Chu Pa-Chieh and Gau Xuan know each other from our days in the city underground.


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

